# rouge river, livonia area



## basstastic (Apr 7, 2008)

anyone have any luck with nankin or newburgh lake? Ive heard they stock newburgh, but im not sure if they have done that since the river clean-up some years back.

thanks for any help.


----------



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

lol, man memories about 8 years ago when they finished up that cleaning up the bottom deal, me and a buddie use to go there all the time.

we use to catch pike all day long (20-25inchers) on ultra lights and spinners. its where i caught my first pike, down in the river by the dam. i also heard that the pike got real big real fast because they where eating all the suckers. i use to take my wife there when we first meet and thats where she caught her first fish on a fly rod (down hines drive abit where u can rent the paddles boats) it was a 16inch largemouth. i have also have caught black crappies, bluegills and bullhead out of there, i NEVER ate anything out of there and if i did i probley would'nt be here typing this today. everything i caught went back. but that was about 6-8years ago have'nt fished there since nor have i heard anything either, except that a buddy was real bored one day and went carp fishing and said he caught some real nice ones down by the dam.

and i was looking at the master angler award list (because i am on there for a 2.39lb 15 1/2inch yellow perch this year thru the ice, had to plug that) and some one caught a fish out of there that was on the list, can't remeber what species, i will have to look. 

good luck out there and i guess it can't hurt to try and wet a line out there, 

shaun


----------



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

here it is

Catch and Release YELLOW PERCH Wayne Newburgh Lake10/31/2007 5:45:00 PM200715.25 MICHAEL JASZCZ GARDEN CITY Spincasting LIVE CRAWLER

Catch and Release NORTHERN PIKE Wayne Newburgh Lake5/15/2005 5:30:00 PM 2005 42.00 BRENT DANIEL CHARNOCK LIVONIA Stillfishing 6" Sucker

Catch and Release CHANNEL CATFISH Wayne Newburgh Lake 5/1/2005 10:15:00 AM 2005 29.25 BRENT DANIEL CHARNOCK LIVONIA Stillfishing Live Sucker

if i were u i would find this brent guy and ask him how the fishing is in newburgh lake, o yeah it looks like sucker is the way to go for bait also


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There are still warnings in effect that you should not consume ANY fish caught from Newburgh Lake. Catching is fine, but eating is bad. Very toxic, still.


----------



## T-Bone0717 (Jul 18, 2007)

turd_furguson said:


> lol, man memories about 8 years ago when they finished up that cleaning up the bottom deal, me and a buddie use to go there all the time.
> 
> we use to catch pike all day long (20-25inchers) on ultra lights and spinners. its where i caught my first pike, down in the river by the dam. i also heard that the pike got real big real fast because they where eating all the suckers. i use to take my wife there when we first meet and thats where she caught her first fish on a fly rod (down hines drive abit where u can rent the paddles boats) it was a 16inch largemouth. i have also have caught black crappies, bluegills and bullhead out of there, i NEVER ate anything out of there and if i did i probley would'nt be here typing this today. everything i caught went back. but that was about 6-8years ago have'nt fished there since nor have i heard anything either, except that a buddy was real bored one day and went carp fishing and said he caught some real nice ones down by the dam.
> 
> ...


When you say the dam, are you talkin right at Newburgh Road?


----------



## turd_furguson (Apr 1, 2008)

T-Bone0717 said:


> When you say the dam, are you talkin right at Newburgh Road?


yup, i fished all the way down to the bridge, there were spots u can get right by the river there


----------



## cityslicker4 (Jun 16, 2007)

I fish the Rouge and Newburgh lake on a regular basis in the summer. I haven't made it to the lake this year, but I caught a good amount of bass last year. The gills are tiny and not really even worth targeting. 
I have been to the river this year and I've seen a pike somewhere along it every time I have been out. I can't get them to hit anything but they are in there. There are also largemouth bass, rock bass, bigger gills, and carp in the river portion. They were biting alright the other day. PM me if you want to know anything else.


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

I got a 30" Northern out of the rive right under 275. Ive gotten a bunch of rock bass, largemouth's too. I just use my Gary Yam. Grub baits out there and it seems to produce.


----------



## basstastic (Apr 7, 2008)

hey 2sloSHO, how long ago did you pull that northern out?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I pedal Hines drive almost weekly and a fishy looking spot is just down from the dam holding back Wilcox lake, and on down for the next 2-3 hundred yards. 

I always swear to myself that I'm going to give it a try but then can't bring myself to actually fish in the Rouge river. Silly I know, but after smelling it growing up in Dearborn it's a tough thought to break.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I see alot of fish surfacing when i drive by the rouge. There is alot of fish in there.


----------



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

No Dobes thats the Homeless snorkling for Zebra Mussells


----------

